# Will you preach a Mother's Day sermon this Sunday?



## Pilgrim's Progeny

I used to always preach one. Now(this will be the first time) I will continue on my present course through the "Sermon on the Mount", but I will apply it to mother's as well as father's, children,aunts, uncle's etc.. I will take the time to wish the Mother's a Happy Mother's Day before worship begins, especially my mother, she will be here this weekend. Some may think that even this is too much recognition to Hallmark on the Lord's Day. 

No disrespect to mothers' here, I just reallly have a strong biblical conviction to give the worship service to God, it is His day most importantly.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I am doing the Children's "sermon" this Sunday (only one more after this and I'll be done with the PC(USA) for good) and am required to tie it into the Big People's Sermon so I have to do something on Mother's Day, not sure what yet.


----------



## Guido's Brother

It's Pentecost, so we're commemorating that in the morning service. And in the afternoon service, we have ordination of new elders and deacons. Pretty hard to work Mother's Day into any of that and besides, I've never done it anyway. I'll give thanks for mothers in my congregational prayer, but that's it.


----------



## fredtgreco

Not unless you consider 1 Kings 13 a Mother's Day sermon.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

No for two reasons:

1. I am not a minister, and thus I would be breaking the RPW by attempting such a feat. 

2. Mother's Day in the UK was in March.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian




----------



## N. Eshelman

No: It is the Lord's Day, not the Mom's Day. 

Ben: A good one would be the cross word 'behold thy mother, behold thy son." You could talk about how Jesus was keeping the 5th commandment even in his darkest hour.


----------



## Wannabee

I couldn't answer the poll. I'll be preaching Psalm 127:3-5, which deals with parenting. Perhaps I'll slip a comment about mothers in, I'm not sure. I don't have a problem with it, I'm just not doing it this year. Maybe next year; maybe not. But I'll have plenty of time to focus on mothers this summer as I teach on the family.

We do have gifts for the mothers though.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny

I am suprised by all the "no ways". I figured there might be more diversity on this topic. It is encouraging to hear that I am not the only "weirdo" out there in the pulpit.


----------



## ADKing

I intend to begin a series on Psalm 119 this sabbath starting with vv.1-8 (Aleph)


----------



## KMK

I will be preaching on predestination and election so I expect to be called a 'muthuh'. Does that count?


----------



## Archlute

Quick mention will be made in the opening welcome and announcements, prior to the call to worship which begins the service proper, out of thanksgiving to God for this blessing (maybe even extended to a portion of the pastoral prayer). The order of worship will be for Pentecost Sunday.


----------



## Reepicheep

KMK said:


> I will be preaching on predestination and election so I expect to be called a 'muthuh'. Does that count?



Classic.


----------



## Poimen

Guido's Brother said:


> I'll give thanks for mothers in my congregational prayer, but that's it.





I do the same every year but I definitely do not preach a sermon about mothers or mother's day.


----------



## Archlute

Poimen said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give thanks for mothers in my congregational prayer, but that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONSTRUCTION - MAN AT WORK
> CLUNK - WONK - BIDIBIDI - oh nothing to see here, just a moderator at work fixing his mistakes and making someone look like they don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> I do the same every year but I definitely do not preach a sermon about mothers or mother's day.
Click to expand...


Slacker!

If you don't preach a sermon then what do you do for the rest of the service?


----------



## Poimen




----------



## Archlute

Hey! Now they'll never know how funny that was!


----------



## JonathanHunt

In American 'church culture', is it likely that more nominal folks would come out to church on a mothers sunday as opposed to a normal sunday?

Over here, I have never seen the day make any difference whatsoever to church attendance, it is just an excuse for the greetings card industry to make money!


----------



## AV1611

Americans are weird....don't you know that Mothering Sunday was in March


----------



## KenPierce

IN the past, I have used MOther's day as an excuse to talk about Christian motherhood, and once did a series on male-female gender roles between mother's day and father's day.

But I ALWAYS made it clear that the church is not bound by Hallmark's best marketing decision ever --create a holiday to sell cards!


----------



## mshingler

I resist the pressure to do a mother's day sermon, usually anyway, because I think it would be too easy to end up reading a bunch of stuff into a text to make it say what I want it to say to mothers. That's just me though. I did a father's day sermon last year, from Psa. 78.


----------



## Amazing Grace

AV1611 said:


> Americans are weird....don't you know that Mothering Sunday was in March




"Mothering SUnday?''

You ukers are so proper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

